# Zoloft and sexual sisde effects



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

Hello, I've been on Zoloft 100mg for about a month. I really like it except for two problems, impaired memory, which is supposed to be rare, and sexual side effects. Since I've been taking it, I "can't get it up." I do not feel anxious at all, I just feel really uninterested in sex, even during. Anybody else that takes this or another SSRI and has these problems? Could you give some advice on how to fix this problem, like an anecdote, or what med they put you on to fix it? This is really embarrassing for me, fortunately my girlfriend is understanding. I would prefer not to stop taking it if possible, but if I can't get this fixed, then I will have to or try something else (Wellbutrin?).Thankyouslacker


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

hey slackeri too have been on zoloft for almost a month, and also am having sexual side effects...i'm not sure what we can do about it...but i am going to participate in a study at the local university testing the effects of the herb ginkgo biloba on young women on antidepressants experiencing sexual side effects..(me)..i know that ginkgo is supposed to enhance blood flow to the brain, so i guess it might enhance blood flow to other parts too...i haven't tried it yet, i am just going to wait and do the study...this sucks..but at least i'm not an ocd freak any more







...i'll let you know how the study goes if you want...


----------



## AnneMarie (Dec 4, 2000)

Slacker - I'm having similar arousal problems with Prozac right now, which is strange because I've taken it before and it's never been a side effect for me. Anyway, my psych doc said that sometimes taking a small dose of a stimulant like Ritalin sometimes helps with this. She indicated that Ritalin is short-acting and of course you take it before you plan on having intercourse. It kind of kills the spontanaeity thing, but evidently it does work for some people. I tried Wellbutrin for awhile and it actually increased my sex drive (husband love that!), however, it really agitated me. I walked around in a crappy mood all the time. Very short fuse. It's a common effect of the med.Oh, my psych doc also said low doses of Viagra are now being given to both men and women who experience sexual side effects from anti-depressants. So I guess there is always that. She (my doc) hates knowing that people have the sexual side effects, but she says it's usually an indication to her that her patients are taking their meds correctly. Perhaps the effect will wear off soon. Sometimes it can take about 8 weeks to level off.Good luck!AnneMarie


----------



## carolauren (Mar 14, 2002)

Slacker,This is very common with SSRI's. You might find you have less of this effect with another drug in the same class. I have found that Celexa is not as bad that way; the sexual side effect did improve alot after a couple of months.The sexual side effect may wear off over time, or not. I have heard of using both Wellbutrin (either in addition to or instead of the SSRI; I'm not sure which) to counteract this effect, and also I know of someone who was given Viagra for the same reason. I don't know the outcome of either strategy, however.Wellbutrin, for the few days I took it, made me have the disposition of a junkyard dog. Not pretty.I also know of people who take a brief "drug holiday"--a couple of days so that their drive comes back temporarily. This method obviously takes more planning ahead.Good luck!


----------

